# 2011/12 Evo Base Change



## StoweBro (Feb 22, 2011)

Those are sick looking bases Vman! ...both of the color flips on the Evo look awesome. Any word on what the 2012 SL base wlll look like yet?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

StoweBro said:


> Those are sick looking bases Vman! ...both of the color flips on the Evo look awesome. Any word on what the 2012 SL base wlll look like yet?


Thanks StoweBro. The SL base will be black w/neon green Never Summer letters. Similar to last years Legacy, but with a stretched/angled font.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Colors look sweet and I'm definitely a fan of the slanted eagle logo for this year.


----------



## StoweBro (Feb 22, 2011)

That sounds sweet...will it get the same color flip as well, with a green base with black letters? That eagle base with the color flip is one of the best I've seen. Also the late release 2011 base in white with the light blue eagle is one I'd love to see again.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice. I actually received a lot of feedback on the black and green eagle base. Across the board I've been hearing that it is sick. However, from what I've gathered, they'd still choose the neon over it. Some of the older guys preferred the black/green one though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I like it. Those boards are going to photo very well.


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

I LOVE THE GRAPHICS! that top sheet is sick! love the neon of the bottom!!!!!! maybe its time to pop my NS cherry next season!:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

kayin said:


> I LOVE THE GRAPHICS! that top sheet is sick! love the neon of the bottom!!!!!! maybe its time to pop my NS cherry next season!:laugh::thumbsup:


I popped mine this season and I don't regret my first time! :laugh:


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

StoweBro said:


> That sounds sweet...will it get the same color flip as well, with a green base with black letters? That eagle base with the color flip is one of the best I've seen. Also the late release 2011 base in white with the light blue eagle is one I'd love to see again.


The SL won't get the flip, it will be the black base w/neon green letters only. We wanted the SL/Legacy to be really clean with the black base but still have some pop with the bright die-cut.

I loved the late release bases too. We did a red/white eagle with flips in addition to the blue. I'll mention to Tracey that you would like to see those in the future.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Leo said:


> Nice. I actually received a lot of feedback on the black and green eagle base. Across the board I've been hearing that it is sick. However, from what I've gathered, they'd still choose the neon over it. Some of the older guys preferred the black/green one though.


That is why we're keeping it on the Revolver and on the SL. The green really stands out on the black and has a nice clean look. We just wanted to keep the glow off the snow going with the Evo and give it some flare.


----------



## StoweBro (Feb 22, 2011)

Vman said:


> The SL won't get the flip, it will be the black base w/neon green letters only. We wanted the SL/Legacy to be really clean with the black base but still have some pop with the bright die-cut.
> 
> I loved the late release bases too. We did a red/white eagle with flips in addition to the blue. I'll mention to Tracey that you would like to see those in the future.


Not to sound like a total fanboy, but there's not a lot of companies where the head of operations is asking people on message boards if they're digging the new base graphics....and saying he'll mention to the owner ones we'd like to see in the future. That is the balls.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess that settles it. I'm buying two boards next year. Evo and a Proto.

My wallet dislikes you.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mooz said:


> Guess that settles it. I'm buying two boards next year. Evo and a Proto.
> 
> My wallet dislikes you.


But at least you'll love the two new boards! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I like it. Those boards are going to photo very well.


Exactly, just like when I took your recommendation to put the neon green on the SL Split.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

What no pink this season. Just joking even though it did give a great glow off the snow.

Bases look killer and the blue does have a nice subtle glow to them. Great job on the bases and really like that you guys listen to the public when it comes to things like this.


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

I would really like to see a neon orange base, maybe with the blue, or teal logo...different color for different size? hahah


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

Leo said:


> I popped mine this season and I don't regret my first time! :laugh:


bahahah :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

That's pretty cool that you actually made a change based on rider suggestions that is a rarity in this industry it seems. My 09 revolver (the one with the gun graphics) is holding up so well that it almost looks brand new. If you're reading this please keep making boards that last. My friends all want NS sticks now because of how durable they are


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Personally I think you should just do a white base with a pink Unicorn instead of that eagle. Just tossing that out there.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for everyones feedback. The owner(s) like the suggestions. StoweBro's idea for the red or blue bases with white eagles and Kayin suggestion of neon orange base. We actually considered doing using a neon orange base on the 2010/11 Evo to match with the top-sheet colors. So we have samples in it and it looks pretty sick.

Keep em coming.


----------



## tony_tle (Oct 31, 2010)

Man,

If you come out with orange neon base then I hate you the most, keep looking for that base color for a long time, rarely see it. Can you do that for the SL or Heritage, love the new blue base of the late Heritage this year, how many of those boards that you made ?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

tony_tle said:


> Man,
> 
> If you come out with orange neon base then I hate you the most, keep looking for that base color for a long time, rarely see it. Can you do that for the SL or Heritage, love the new blue base of the late Heritage this year, how many of those boards that you made ?


You won't see it on any boards in the near future. But, I could see using those blue bases on the Heritage again. We only did a small number of those, probably around 30. Used them mainly to fulfill the last of our retailers pre-books. Like I said the owner of NS watches and is influenced by what your saying here. So you can definitely have some influence here.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Definitely bring back the sno-glow base for the EVO. 

As much as I like the green and blue base, the colors are exactly like the 10/11 NS SL. 

Maybe go with a different shade of green and blue? A purple base would be awesome.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Seriously more UNICORNS!!!!


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

orange looks pretty amazing on the snow (saw some wide skis with bright orange base today) ORANGE !


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

ooo laawwwrrd those boards are sexy! (orange/blue base would also look sick) The blue green color scheme matches the top sheet pretty well though. 


not to distract from the OG topic too much, but will 10.5 low profile boots work on the 2012 152cm evo? (i'm looking to loose my NS virginity)


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the green black base...that is sick...i still get compliments on my 2010 evo base


----------



## Lians60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Pretty bummed that the SL won't have neon colors, i was planning on buying one of the 2012's. 

Will probably buy it still, but it makes me want to find a discounted 2011 that much more!

NEON FTW!


----------



## tony_tle (Oct 31, 2010)

Vman,

Thanks for listen , can you give us little better color base for woman board. My gf love to have a noen base color, she like the board but still keep looking for a noen base on the woman boards. I wish her luck because I never see you guys do any neon base on woman boards


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

Vman said:


> Thanks for everyones feedback. The owner(s) like the suggestions. StoweBro's idea for the red or blue bases with white eagles and Kayin suggestion of neon orange base. We actually considered doing using a neon orange base on the 2010/11 Evo to match with the top-sheet colors. So we have samples in it and it looks pretty sick.
> 
> Keep em coming.


that's really cool actually, that at the very least, consideration is given to what your buyers want!

another suggestion (but perhaps this gets too complicated during manufacturing..) is if you were to make the word "Evo" and/or the NS logo match the color of your bottom sheet, and/or make the guy in the front (looks like he's wearing a suite and mask of some sort) outlined in the same color as your bottom sheet. Just to make him stand out even more from the people in the background of the design.

I know a lot of people like the neon bottom sheet for the glow, which is great, but i LOVE color, and so if there's more color and "wow" on the top sheet, i think it would be great (in theory at least, perhaps it throws off the entire balance to the design)

either way, thanks again Vman!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Unrelated post and going necro on this thread.

I just gotta thank Vince personally. I recently ordered a 2010/11 EVO off NS.com. I ordered it on a Thursday morning with plans to go out Friday to shred. Living in Minnesota, I had no expectation to have it within 4 days. 

4 hours after I posted my order the board had shipped from a local shop in Minneapolis with next day delivery. Now thats all fine and good. I was thrilled to get it. The real great part was yesterday (exactly a week from my order date.) 

When I posted my order I put a note of how much I was impressed with NS's reputation and how much I appreciated them. I asked nicely for stickers if it wasn't an issue and thanked them for making a great product. 

Yesterday I received a hand written note with stickers in the mail from Vince. Thanking me for ordering and giving me the heads up on Never Summer's quality and hand workmanship.

A giant thanks to Vince. It totally made my day and it didn't go un-appreciated. Thanks for making a great product and rocking so much at a job you clearly love. 

P.S. The EVO rides like a dream.


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lians60 said:


> Pretty bummed that the SL won't have neon colors, i was planning on buying one of the 2012's.
> 
> Will probably buy it still, but it makes me want to find a discounted 2011 that much more!
> 
> NEON FTW!


+1

10char


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

2 Votes Unicorn. Maybe you could do a top sheet with the eagle holding a unicorn in its talons, or riding the unicorn into battle against an army of pirate zombies? 

The green base on my 10/11 SL is cool, and even though its neon its still alright for 'the older crew'. Orange would look pretty sweet and you could mix variations of colours (thats colors for the 'mericans), as the neon green, blue and purple would all go with it.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> Unrelated post and going necro on this thread.
> 
> I just gotta thank Vince personally. I recently ordered a 2010/11 EVO off NS.com. I ordered it on a Thursday morning with plans to go out Friday to shred. Living in Minnesota, I had no expectation to have it within 4 days.
> 
> ...


Hey man,

I remember seeing the note and sending the stickers. Glad you got them and love the board. Thanks for the support and acknowledging this here on the forum. All of us here take a lot of pride in what we do and love to ride. You made my day.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

First off let me start off by saying I love the way your company is all about the people, definitely refreshing. The fact that you all ask for input from us and more importantly apply it to your products is why you guys are way ahead of the rest of the board companies.

As for the base colors I would love to see a base with the majority of it being some form of purple.

On a sidenote how long does it take for you all to send out stickers? I placed an email regarding the release date of the Proto C/T and also asked for some sticker to rep NS to the fullest. This was back in mid february and I have not received them yet.

"Hi Curtis,
Thanks for your NS support! The Proto C/T will be available in early September. We'd be happy to send out some stickers to deck your car/board with; just give us an address."

Love you guys even if I never see the stickers!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

fattrav said:


> 2 Votes Unicorn. Maybe you could do a top sheet with the eagle holding a unicorn in its talons, or riding the unicorn into battle against an army of pirate zombies?
> 
> The green base on my 10/11 SL is cool, and even though its neon its still alright for 'the older crew'. Orange would look pretty sweet and you could mix variations of colours (thats colors for the 'mericans), as the neon green, blue and purple would all go with it.


Nice... Sounds like one of those Narnia movie but that wouldn't suck.

Keep the neon bases in mind for the older crew and the orange keeps coming up. I like the idea of using multiple "colours" for the base. Kind of like what we did with the ns die on the Proto CT. We did a few using a neon green for the ns, which I liked a lot. Ended up going with a red, that looks kick ass with the black and white base.

Thanks for the suggestion. I can see mixing up the colors for the ns dies(purple, orange etc).


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Any chances for a girls grom board?

Looks like I'll be buying two more boards for next winter... 1 boys , 1 girls.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


> First off let me start off by saying I love the way your company is all about the people, definitely refreshing. The fact that you all ask for input from us and more importantly apply it to your products is why you guys are way ahead of the rest of the board companies.
> 
> As for the base colors I would love to see a base with the majority of it being some form of purple.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, damn intern. It definately wasn't me. I never would word it that way. Send me a pm with your address and I'll be sure to get some out to you. I loved the purple/green combo on the 2010/11 Revolver. I thought it was one of the best bases we had on this seasons boards. What color would you like to see with the purple?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Purple goes well with green or white.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

WHOisDAN said:


> Definitely bring back the sno-glow base for the EVO.
> 
> As much as I like the green and blue base, the colors are exactly like the 10/11 NS SL.
> 
> Maybe go with a different shade of green and blue? A purple base would be awesome.


We're using a different shade of blue P-tex on the 2011/12 Evo than on this seasons SL. It's a lot brighter and not so opaque. Seems like purple and orange keep coming up.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the black w. green logo. That will POP off that board amazingly.

But I also think, black base with almost any color logo will look good.

Neon orange is deff a nice look.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

tony_tle said:


> Vman,
> 
> Thanks for listen , can you give us little better color base for woman board. My gf love to have a noen base color, she like the board but still keep looking for a noen base on the woman boards. I wish her luck because I never see you guys do any neon base on woman boards


I agree with your gf. I would also like to see a womens board with a carbonium top-sheet. Great suggestion, we'll see if we can get a womens model with a neon base for 2012/13.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Vman said:


> What color would you like to see with the purple?


Gold duh. :laugh:


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

or yellow..but gold would be sweet!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll throw another vote in for bright orange!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So what you're essentially saying is we could see a guys deck with a Unicorn on it for 2013?


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So what you're essentially saying is we could see a guys deck with a Unicorn on it for 2013?


pink fluffy unicorns dancing on rainbows?!?!
YouTube - PINK FLUFFY UNICORNS DANCING ON RAINBOWS


hahahh sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Vman

I'm a Bataleon rider but I'm picking up a NS to add to the quiver. I'll still ride Bataleon, but switch off with NS occasionally

You guys are doing it right - great product, asking the customers and adjusting to improve your baords and keeping manufacturing in the USA.

KUDOS!! I'll happily support your company

Best Regards

nigel lall


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like the blue on the Evo will be closer to the blue that was on this past seasons Heritage. Should make a really nice base colorway and be a little different then past seasons.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Another Orange vote from me!


----------



## Lians60 (Jan 28, 2009)

Please give the SL something colorful besides a boring black base!! 

Voting Neon Orange for the SL!


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lians60 said:


> Please give the SL something colorful besides a boring black base!!
> 
> Voting Neon Orange for the SL!


X2 The base on the SL is to plain. Orange base with a blue eagle would be sweet! 
I'd also like to see a clear top sheet so you can see the mechanics of the board.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

So the writing is gone on the top sheet? "It came from the city"


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

My skills are one small step from basics and riding itself is the only part of the snowboarding for me. I like the day on the slope: sun, snow and people around – that’s all shine bright and brings happiness in my heart (so do my precious Evo with neon green base).
The point is: Bright colors can add more smile faces – this is good.

PS Imho, Proto CT lacks neon base.. it has light top sheet and neon base will benefit it more (contrast – I know, but..). No idea for the best color though (orange? just in favor of votes here=)).


----------



## LukeM (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Vman, the new evo bases look sick! I just wondered if you guys had ever considered including a couple of sticks of P-tex which match the colours of the base in with the boards when they are sold? I got 4 core shots on my evo when it was a week old and had to repair it in black, would have looked so much better if I had a green P-tex to match the base:


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Definitely would like to see a blaze orange base on the Evo. That would have me sold over the Proto. I seriously come on here everyday, and each day I read something about the Evo and say, Yup, I'm getting the Evo. The next day I come on and say, yup, I'm getting the Proto. I cannot make my mind up!!

Vmann, I have to agree that you guys are separate from all the other companies out there. You really care about our input and am happy to support NS. Keep it up!!


----------



## KIKNIT (May 19, 2008)

Vman,

Any chance you can point me in the right direction for getting a 153 Revolver in New Zealand? 

I've been riding NS since spending seasons in Colorado but for the life of me can't find them anywhere.

Cheers.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Vman said:


> The SL won't get the flip, it will be the black base w/neon green letters only. We wanted the SL/Legacy to be really clean with the black base but still have some pop with the bright die-cut.
> 
> I loved the late release bases too. We did a red/white eagle with flips in addition to the blue. I'll mention to Tracey that you would like to see those in the future.


I would love that for a SL base. I got a Black SL for the clean black topsheet but the blue base doesnt really thrill me. I would love black with the same green lettering. Or a Black Base with a Green eagle. I like the Eagle better than the writing. It wouldn't have mattered much with any my old boards but this SL is just so much fun to pop of Rocks & anything else I can find.


----------



## tony_tle (Oct 31, 2010)

Vman,

I hear you guys build the board by hand most of the time, if my order my board can I ask for specific base color, or top sheet type .. will that be posible. Thanks


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

KIKNIT said:


> Any chance you can point me in the right direction for getting a 153 Revolver in New Zealand? .


Check your PM dude.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

LukeM said:


> Hey Vman, the new evo bases look sick! I just wondered if you guys had ever considered including a couple of sticks of P-tex which match the colours of the base in with the boards when they are sold? I got 4 core shots on my evo when it was a week old and had to repair it in black, would have looked so much better if I had a green P-tex to match the base:


You couldn't find some clear? Red p-tex would have looked better...i'd even be tempted to put some on the claws....


----------



## LukeM (Mar 26, 2011)

fattrav said:


> You couldn't find some clear? Red p-tex would have looked better...i'd even be tempted to put some on the claws....


Clear has always turned out crap in my experience, I figured I'd just bite the bullet and go with the black, red would look pretty siiiick though, I'll keep an eye out...


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I would have loved to see the proto with a black top sheet, as well as white, with the same color patterns and the base in orange. I wish we could custom order our boards! I'd pay a little extra to see my creation come to life!

Hey Vince,
Why didn't the SL get the carbonium top sheet treatment?


----------



## Tez (Mar 14, 2011)

*Neon*

Hi Vman,

Just so I'm clear, on the Revolver the eagle is neon green right?


----------



## Tez (Mar 14, 2011)

why make the Revolver more subtle than the Evo? I feel that us big feet are being discriminated against ... JOKES


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Tez said:


> why make the Revolver more subtle than the Evo? I feel that us big feet are being discriminated against ... JOKES


Well, whats the point in making the board look good when all that everyone will be looking at is your HUGE SASQUATCHIAN FEET!!! OMG Harry, I didn't know you could ride a snowboard, are the Henderson's here with you, or did they stay in Seattle?


for those wondering...its an 80's tv show.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Well, whats the point in making the board look good when all that everyone will be looking at is your HUGE SASQUATCHIAN FEET!!! OMG Harry, I didn't know you could ride a snowboard, are the Henderson's here with you, or did they stay in Seattle?
> 
> 
> for those wondering...its an 80's tv show.


I thought it was just a movie, one of John Lithgow's finest performances.Did not know they did a TV series too.To keep this somewhat on-topic, even though I am not a big neon guy (lived through it in the 80s, once was enough)I have to say they look amazing.I went for a used Heritage, still looks incredible but a bit more subdued.


----------



## Tez (Mar 14, 2011)

You know what they say. Big feet means BIG.......


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Tez said:


> You know what they say. Big feet means BIG.......


Ego?
/10char


----------



## Tez (Mar 14, 2011)

TofuSama said:


> Ego?
> /10char


is as big as my feet!


----------



## sparkee (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Vman - 
I was a big fan of the clean black & green colorway, but sno-glow is definitely fun! I'm pleased to say that I have pre-ordered my 152 for next season (thanks to Leo's detailed review) - can't wait for september! Do you know if I will have the option to choose the the blue base with green eagle combo or will it be pot luck in the UK? 

I'll also throw my vote in for some 2013 orange, maybe with a black stretched eagle to keep it clean. 
Never Summer Forever!


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

When is the 2012 line available to buy? I'd kill to get my hands on a Evo right now!


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

LukeM said:


> Clear has always turned out crap in my experience, I figured I'd just bite the bullet and go with the black, red would look pretty siiiick though, I'll keep an eye out...


for next time, just make sure when you light the p-tex candle to make sure the flames blue and keep the p-tex as close to the board without touching it to not let it burn with the black flakes and make sure you keep the flame blue, closer to the board the easier it is but dont touch the board with it


----------



## sparkee (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if the evo topsheet has the NS 20th anniversary graphic like the proto & heritage (and the other 2012 sticks)?


----------



## BoricuaBoarder (Mar 24, 2011)

Geting an SL, my 2nd board since snowboarding, currently ride Burton that needs replacement. PLEASE, get the sno glow base on the new SL!!!!!!!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

sparkee said:


> Hey Vman -
> I was a big fan of the clean black & green colorway, but sno-glow is definitely fun! I'm pleased to say that I have pre-ordered my 152 for next season (thanks to Leo's detailed review) - can't wait for september! Do you know if I will have the option to choose the the blue base with green eagle combo or will it be pot luck in the UK?
> 
> I'll also throw my vote in for some 2013 orange, maybe with a black stretched eagle to keep it clean.
> Never Summer Forever!


Hey Sparkee,

It's awesome to have UK fans!
Thanks for the support and your going to love the new shape of the Evo. With the lower swing weight, increased effective edge and performance of RC/vario it truly is a new age twin. Before we made the base change from Black/Green to the bright blue/green a lot of boards had already been made. Most these boards are slated to be shipped overseas, to our distributors like MAXTRACK Maxtrack - European Distributor for MBS Mountainboards, Never Summer Industries (UK, France, Spain and Benelux), Flysurfer Kiteboarding (UK) So yours might be one of the black/green base. In order to not waste materials we always do flips in bases. So we do half with blue base/green eagle and the other half green base/blue eagle.

The masses have spoken on the orange.

Have a great Summer and September will be here before you know it. Let me know which base came on your Evo

Thanks, Vince


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

sparkee said:


> Does anyone know if the evo topsheet has the NS 20th anniversary graphic like the proto & heritage (and the other 2012 sticks)?


Only the Carbonium Series(Proto, Heritage and Raptor) will have 20th Anniversary Branding


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Another orange vote


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

oskar said:


> When is the 2012 line available to buy? I'd kill to get my hands on a Evo right now!


For the US our earliest orders ship 8/1, not sure about the International orders. Check with MAXTRACK [email protected]


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Vman, 

I have reserved a Proto Ct at Ski Equipment, Snowboarding Gear & Online Snowboard Store | Online Ski Store – Colorado Ski Shop
I think next winter is going to be serious fun :thumbsup: 

Cant wait to try out your boards, my last two nitro decks broke pretty easily so now Im going all in with the proto

P.s. +1 for orange


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

oskar said:


> Thanks Vman,
> 
> I have reserved a Proto Ct at Ski Equipment, Snowboarding Gear & Online Snowboard Store | Online Ski Store – Colorado Ski Shop
> I think next winter is going to be serious fun :thumbsup:
> ...


That's awesome oskar. Your going to love the Proto.

I've always wanted to travel to Iceland, looks like such a remarkable place with all the thermal activity, pools, and landscape. Where do you ride there or is it more trips to the Alps?


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Vman, that's great to hear. It really is a beautiful country but very expensive.
My local hill is called Bluemountain but it's really small at only around 2700 feet.
The glaciers here are always nice this time of the year, hard to beat riding in the midnight sun 

Hit me up if do decide to come


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

oskar said:


> Hey Vman, that's great to hear. It really is a beautiful country but very expensive.
> My local hill is called Bluemountain but it's really small at only around 2700 feet.
> The glaciers here are always nice this time of the year, hard to beat riding in the midnight sun
> 
> Hit me up if do decide to come


Thanks, I would love to and I'll be sure to hit you up if I do. Tour on a glacier and ride under the midnight sun that sounds awesome! Is Bluemountain open year round?


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey again Vman, Im sorry I wasnt more clear in my previous answer I was at work.
Sadly Bluemountain is only a winter resort.So in the summer we turn our attention to the glaciers 

The glacier I was talking about is called "Snæfellsjökull" of the 9 glaciers here its the only one I have actually ridden down.
Last year they had a skilift there but its nothing you can count on.Snowmobile is the way to go really or hiking hehe 

Here is a pic of the top;









And the glacier itself;









Dont be fooled though, this is all tiny compared to the mountains in Colorado.


----------



## sparkee (Apr 7, 2011)

Vman said:


> Only the Carbonium Series(Proto, Heritage and Raptor) will have 20th Anniversary Branding


Hey Vince,
Just wanted to say thanks for coming back to me. It's great to know that we can interact with NS directly - such as massive bonus to the overall experience. 

To be honest - i'm not fussed which base I end up with, I just want to get on the thing and start having some fun. Come september - I will let you know as requested!

Also - while you're taking input on next year's range - as well as some orange can I suggest adding carbonium to the evo? I'm based in London so my local "mountain" is inside a fridge at the local centre (not quite the same as Oskar's domain). It's a popular place and boards take a pounding in the lift lines. An indestructible topsheet would be perfect for a park focused board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know the exact properties of carbonium, but I think it might alter the flex of the Evo.

Aside from that, one thing I'm sure of is that it will jack up the price. I don't think the Evo should be carbonium based on the price aspect alone.

Besides, the Proto is basically a Carbonium Evo. Having a Carbonium Evo and the Proto would be redundant.


----------



## sparkee (Apr 7, 2011)

Fair point Leo - i would have thought the price difference wouldn't matter too much as the evo isn't exactly cheap to start with, but i had overlooked the potential impact on flex and resulting overlap with the proto. My bad


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

oskar said:


> Hey again Vman, Im sorry I wasnt more clear in my previous answer I was at work.
> Sadly Bluemountain is only a winter resort.So in the summer we turn our attention to the glaciers
> 
> The glacier I was talking about is called "Snæfellsjökull" of the 9 glaciers here its the only one I have actually ridden down.
> ...


That's so cool! That ice feature up top is incredible, what a trip.

I love the name of the Glacier and how it carved all the gully's down the side.

Thanks for sharing.
V


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

sparkee said:


> Hey Vince,
> Just wanted to say thanks for coming back to me. It's great to know that we can interact with NS directly - such as massive bonus to the overall experience.
> 
> To be honest - i'm not fussed which base I end up with, I just want to get on the thing and start having some fun. Come september - I will let you know as requested!
> ...


My pleasure sparkee. It's so cool to hear from riders worldwide. I know we have quite a few fans in the UK and I'm doing a interview with Snowboarding Forums | GONEboarding check it out. 

Top sheets do take a pounding from carless people and metal edges. Our substraight material even the gloss is super burly and we have a strip of elastmeric rubber foil underneath the top-sheet that when the board is pressed at 200 degrees really bonds the top sheet down. So it will chip but never peel. The sides are also beveled with a razor blade by hand to prevent unwanted chipping.

But, Leo is right the Proto is an Carbonium Evo.

Thanks again for you interest in our boards.
V


----------



## sparkee (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks again Vman & Leo - big love to you both. If i wasn't already sold - i definitely would be by now . I was unaware of the science behind the topsheet. 

Now i'm left with the task of replacing my cartels with something a little more park driven. I've shortlisted rk30s and 390 boss at this stage - but any views or (unofficial) recommendations to pair up with the evo would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sparkee said:


> Thanks again Vman & Leo - big love to you both. If i wasn't already sold - i definitely would be by now . I was unaware of the science behind the topsheet.
> 
> Now i'm left with the task of replacing my cartels with something a little more park driven. I've shortlisted rk30s and 390 boss at this stage - but any views or (unofficial) recommendations to pair up with the evo would be greatly appreciated.


I use the Boss on the Evo and it's perfect in my opinion. Actually, I love my Bosses on multiple boards haha. I do suggest that you contact Rome if you pick up the 2011 model for extra ladders and replacement ratchets. They responded on this forum and told people to feel free to do that because of some issues with those parts.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

Leo said:


> I do suggest that you contact Rome if you pick up the 2011 model for extra ladders and replacement ratchets.


I did contact Rome about this and was told they have had no problems with that on 2011 bosses.

Best binding ever! imo


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

oskar said:


> I did contact Rome about this and was told they have had no problems with that on 2011 bosses.
> 
> Best binding ever! imo


You should mention to the rep about these forums. They are the ones that jumped on here and offered that warranty up.


----------



## slee151 (Dec 15, 2010)

picked up last season's evo a couple of months ago from dogfunk. was expecting the pink base with green eagle, but i must have gotten one of the later models with the extra materials left over... i ended up getting the neon green base with blue eagle. this combination looks sick, but i was expecting the pink, so kinda torn which i would like better.

is it normal for the neon base color to look a bit translucent? it seems like some areas of the paint are more saturated than others, so you can kind of see stripes where the paint might be laid on thicker. 

also, i hear that before first use, you should get the board waxed. any recommendations on what wax to use? ive never waxed my own board, and my other board's base color is pretty boring. will certain waxes reduce the glow effect (or should they all pretty much be clear)?


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Shame, i've concluded on buying the 2012 SL and i've always dreamed of having a glow board.
But still you can't win them all and the board looks perfect for my style!!!!
Hopefully i'll be shredding the slopes with a NS


----------



## mikeith (Feb 17, 2011)

so i'm trying to pre-order one of these now and everywhere is still listing them with the gree/black bottoms so i'm guessing they havent updated to the color change?

can you choose the color because i REALLY want the green bottom w/ blue logo ! ! !


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

mikeith said:


> so i'm trying to pre-order one of these now and everywhere is still listing them with the gree/black bottoms so i'm guessing they havent updated to the color change?
> 
> can you choose the color because i REALLY want the green bottom w/ blue logo ! ! !


Hey Mike,

Thanks for choosing our brand. All the Evo's currently in production will have the process blue/neon green bases. Some of the early production did have the black/green bases. These went to the first in the world to get our boards, which was our Australian/NZ accounts and other international distributors. We do flips in bases so we don't waste any materials, so half will have blue base/green eagles and half will have green base/blue eagles. Retailers will not have color options when bought on line, so there would be a 50% chance that you would get your preference. To ensure that you get the green base/blue eagle you would need to contact one of our dealers directly and have them cherry pick the board with that base. Where do you live?


----------



## mikeith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in Lubbock Tx and riptank is the closest retailer but they said they weren't doing preorders until sept-oct when I called yesterday. Im cool with waiting to get the color I want since it not like I'll be able to go right away anyway I jut can't wait to get my setup put together, leaning towards boss 390 bindings aswell but still undecided


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

mikeith said:


> I'm in Lubbock Tx and riptank is the closest retailer but they said they weren't doing preorders until sept-oct when I called yesterday. Im cool with waiting to get the color I want since it not like I'll be able to go right away anyway I jut can't wait to get my setup put together, leaning towards boss 390 bindings aswell but still undecided


Sounds good, Riptank is an awesome shop and the 390's on an Evo will be a sick setup.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think all 3 bases are pretty slick so I'm good with any of them. The black with green looks extra sleek


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

do the blue bases glow on the snow the way the green bases do?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not as much. I had that on my SL, it does a little but not much


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I'm really hoping that the Canadian retailers got the neon bases rather than the black one. They all look awesome though.


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Not as much. I had that on my SL, it does a little but not much


darn that's too bad because that blue base look awesome, though the green one is sick too so no big deal


----------

